# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Can I/Should I take Creatine while cutting up?

## cleverlandshark2001

Can I/Should I take Creatine when cutting up?
Any help would be appreciated!
Thanx.

----------


## Billy Boy

I don,t see how Creatine will effect your cutting cycle.I would use it after your workout.

Billy

----------


## Tobey

I don't know Billy,
We use Creatine because it reduces the buildup so to speak of foillic acid which when produced causees the muscles to become fatigued. Creatine does this partically by makeing your cells draw in more water, which does have a tendancy to make one look a little bloated. Alot of the Bodybuilders that I worked out with in the past used Creatine while on their cycle, however, about a week or so before any competiton they would drop the Creatine to insure that they would lose this bloatness. Just a thought

Later,
Tobey

----------


## cleverlandshark2001

Thanx Tobe,
I do not care if I'm bloated in the arms, shoulders, legs, etc... Just as long as it isn't my fat pot belly!!! lol!!!!!
Besides, isn't the "holding" of all that water inter-cellular not intra-cellular?
Meaning that it's being held within the muscles' cells...not between the tissues or under the skin?
Just curious.

----------


## Tobey

Cleverland S.,
I not certain buy I'm almost postive that the water retention is held within the cell itself. The idea is to supply the cell with as much oxygen as possible. It,s 7:00 am now, let me shake a few cobb webs out of my head, look it up and I will post somthing a little more specific in about an hour. In the meantime, check out the diet section of the board. I post new reciepes every week that are catered to high protien, low fat ect. It can really take the bordom out of dieting.
Later,
Tobey

----------


## Sicilian30

Well Clev, 
I don't see why Creatine will mess with your cuttin up. I find that creatine makes my mucsles harder and more fuller, even a day after I work out, I am still pumped. That is what I like about it. I don't see why or how it could possibly affect that cut up look, maybe just maybe by bloating. I guess it depends again on your own body. I like Creatine, I just hate the fact that you have to load it before it does any good.

----------


## Billy Boy

Tobey could have a point all I would say is that if you notice you have a lot of water retention from using Creatine you could try cutting it out or consuming more water.Do what is best for you

Billy

----------


## Improving

There are a lot of takes on this one with plenty of pluses and minuses.

First - Creatine does cause water retention due to the hypervolumization of cells. Mainly muscle cells, but it will cause retention in other cells including fat cells, so yes, it will bloat you.
For me, it does cause a bit of bloat in my midsection, but its not the typical 'fat look' (hard to explain). I dont see a problem in using it while cutting as it may even act as a mild diuretic pulling the extacellular water away from the skin and into the cells. Also once you quit taking it, the water will dissipate, so if the added 'bloat' is a concearn, just remember it goes away.

To avoid as much of the bloat effect as possible, eliminate as much sodium as possible while taking creatine, and drink at least 1.5 gallons of pure water a day (I try to always get in at least 2 gallons a day)

One last thing as creatine relates to precontest: One theory I have heard that works is to eliminate the creatine about 4 weeks out of the contest day and then load it again about 3 days prior to day of contest to coincide with your carb up. Ive never tried this, but heard it can really give that full look withou the bloat.

Improving

----------


## Sicilian30

Gosh 2 gallons a day, man I would be pissin like a race horse. Geeezum. Man nothing worse than being someone trying to find a freaking bathroom when you gotta go. Especially in my business where I drive alot. Can you imagine. Course if you work in an office then people think you got a bladder problem cause you go the the John every 5 mintues.

----------


## Billy Boy

Could be worse piss your pants and they think you,re mental but drinking that much is part of BB speaking of which I need to pee  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Billy

----------


## Sicilian30

I know Billy, my limit is usually 1 gallon, man and let me tell ya, If I drank 2 gallons a day I wouldn't sleep, I would be up all night pizzin.

----------


## voltron67

they make creatine in pill form,it does'nt give you that bloat look like the powder does

----------


## mg1228

they might not of in *2001*

----------


## danielli

> they might not of in *2001*


A lot happens in 9 years! This original thread was pre 9-11

----------


## crazypat123

> they might not of in *2001*


hahahahaha this just made my night, haha i would have been going into 3rd grade when this OP was made

----------

